# Colnago World Champion Mapei C40 frameset or Colnago C50 regular paintscheme?



## techart (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi I need help deciding on what is better to keep in terms of value. Thank you very much! I am aware of the technological advantages of the C50 but what will retain its value or increase in the years to come. Is $2000 ok for a mint c40 world champion mapei edition frame set? the c50 that i am comparing with the c40 is approx. 4 years newer.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

I will take the C50 anytime, or whichever that fits you better IMHO.

I had a C50 in world champion colors (PR38), sold it and bought another C50 from R&A Cycles one size smaller for better fit. 

The World Champion color scheme is definitely special, but it's not impossible to have the C50 repainted with the same scheme by an airbrush expert, if cost is not an object. 

Cheers!


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Good / interesting question. I believe the number of CF frames that have retained their original retail value is zero, and that that trend will continue.

There are still some steelk frames that fit that category, but very few, and mostly because they represent skills, places, and materials that no longer exist. Personally, i don't see CF frames ever falling into that category.

If you buy into the older is less valuable scenario, the C-50 is the way to go. A C-59 you might find on a substantial discount would be even better.

$2000 for any non-new C-40 is too much IMO.


----------

